# marriage certificate



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

anybody know how long it takes to get a marriage certificate from HA?
do they just print it off or do they make you wait a few weeks?

thanks


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Unfortunately it can take a very long time, up to 9 months.


----------



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

thanks legalman
have been married two and half years,does a new marriage and longer marriage carry a different waiting period, surely my marriage should be on the system by now? or are we running on african time ?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

It's impossible to tell, but no, usually that doesn't speed anything up.


----------



## jesshall281 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hello,

I got my marriage certificate on the day, however, the unabridged marriage certificate took about 10 months to be sent through, I only realised when I read online an unabridged marriage certificate is essential for visas outside of SA, so I contacted the person who married me and my husband and low and behold it had been lying there in his office! Thank goodness he kept it!


----------

